# Infectious Disease coding question



## LMBOTT (Jun 30, 2008)

I have a concern that a provider is choosing to bill an E/M with cleaning of a wound that is a continous weekly visit. Would they be correct to bill for Active wound care management?

Also, any other info or education on wound care biling would be great!

Thank you


----------

